# Tablesmith Online



## DMFTodd

TablesmithOnline: All the power of Tablesmith, wherever you can access the web. 

Bruce Gulke's Tablesmith is an awesome tool you can use in RPGs for creating and rolling random tables - treasure, monsters, NPCs, inns, you name it! With it's simple syntax, random tables are easy to create and edit. 

Tablesmith though has two shortcomings: 

1) It only runs on Windows

2) Lots of other users of Tablesmith have made tables, but you have to go find those tables and get them installed on your computer. Sharing tables you've created is a manual chore for you. 

*Enter Tablesmith Online!*

TablesmithOnline will be a website that uses the Tablesmith engine to make random table rolls with the tables themselves stored in a wiki that everyone has access to for additions and changes.  

Use TablesmithOnline everywhere: On your computer, on your Mac, on your tablet, or on your smartphone. Anywhere you have an internet connection, you'll be able to use TablesmithOnline. 

Huge Collection of Tables: Since TablesmithOnline uses the Tablesmith engine, all of the existing tables will work in TablesmithOnline. 

Easy Table Sharing: With one wiki holding all of the tables, you won't have to hunt down and install other users' tables and you won't have to do anything special to share your tables with others. TablesmithOnline  will be the one place for all your random gaming table needs.

Join the Kickstarter!


----------



## Morrus

You've already got a thread about this that you posted in this forum on Tuesday, Todd (in fact, it's still on the first page of threads!) Would you like me to merge them for you?


----------



## DMFTodd

Ah, jeez. I need to start keeping a list. Yeah, merge, or just delete this. Thanks.


----------

